# Nice pattern



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Found on Pinterest. Interesting & simple.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice thank you.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that would make a nice baby blanket - even the reverse side would look good. I prefer things that are reversible rather than a right and wrong side. Thanks

there is some very beautiful knitting on that website


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chickkie said:


> that would make a nice baby blanket - even the reverse side would look good. I prefer things that are reversible rather than a right and wrong side. Thanks
> 
> there is some very beautiful knitting on that website


 :thumbup:I totally agree


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Found on Pinterest. Interesting & simple.


The photo sure looks like there are YO's between sections but the chart does not indicate that. Is the pattern also written out (I don't have the faintest idea of how to look on Pintrest...)?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

no yarn overs between the sections in the photo. If the pattern was written out it would not be in English anyway.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I really like this


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what the symbols mean?


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Does anyone know what the symbols mean?


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol: Yes,- '-'means 'purl', ' I 'means 'knit' . That's all !


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Fialka said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :lol: Yes,- '-'means 'purl', ' I 'means 'knit' . That's all !


That would be on even rows. Reverse on odd rows.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

yogandi said:


> Very nice thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

yogandi said:


> Very nice thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Great! I love it! Could use it to make afghans, cowls, scarves, shawls, sweaters, anything really.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very attractive.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a nice pattern, thank you for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bevyev (Feb 14, 2015)

Can anyone decipher that into words for a baby blanket? I'm too new at this!


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Looks lovely but not any good at graphs tho


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Bevyev said:


> Can anyone decipher that into words for a baby blanket? I'm too new at this!


Not new but I would not be able to keep track. Love the looks of it.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You're right, that is a nice one. Thank you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is really pretty, would make a lovely afghan.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting pattern


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting pattern


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I haven't use charted patterns and didn't know if the symbols were universal.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Pinned it on my stitch patterns board. Thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice pattern, thanks.


----------



## gretarox (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful pattern. could you please write out the pattern. I do not understand the chart. new at knitting such this.
thank you.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would also love to have it written out - beautiful pattern but I don't do symbols.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The explanation of the symbols has already been given. Good way to learn from an easy pattern like this. Just knits and purls


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting pattern!


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovely pattern! I too would like to see it written out


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely pattern...Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

nice texture


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love it. Saved it for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks like it's a 21 stitch repeat and the chart shows 20 Rows.
Row 1 K 21 sts.
Row 2 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
Row 3 K 21 sts.
Row 4 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
Row 5 K 21 sts.
Row 6 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
Row 7 K 21 sts.
Row 8 P7, K7, P7
Row 9 K 21 sts.
Row 10 P7, K7, P7
Row 11 K 21 sts.
Row 12 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
Row 13 k 21 sts.
Row 14 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
Row 15 K 21 sts.
Row 16 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
Row 17 K 21 sts.
Row 18 P6, K9, P6
Row 19 K 21 sts.
Row 20 P6, K9, P6


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

easy chart to follow write down the stitches as they appear on chart ex: knit 7 purl 2 . Just follow each row of chart
you will have to figure out your border stitches and how many repeats, easy to do for your own needs.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chickkie said:


> The explanation of the symbols has already been given. Good way to learn from an easy pattern like this. Just knits and purls


On the odd numbered rows you have to reverse the symbols i.e.:

Row 1: I = knit, - =Purl.
Row 2: I =Purl, - =knit.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great stitch


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

learning new things is good. This pattern is very simple, and would be a good way to learn rather than expecting it to be written out for you. I thought I couldn't do it too (at one time) but had to perservere and now I prefer charted patterns. Don't say you can't do something, take the challenge and learn something new


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chickkie said:


> learning new things is good. This pattern is very simple, and would be a good way to learn rather than expecting it to be written out for you. I thought I couldn't do it too (at one time) but had to perservere and now I prefer charted patterns. Don't say you can't do something, take the challenge and learn something new


I am with you. Once I got comfy with charts, I prefer them to longhand.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

fgould said:


> It looks like it's a 21 stitch repeat and the chart shows 20 Rows.
> Row 1 K 21 sts.
> Row 2 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
> Row 3 K 21 sts.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write this out for folks. Not everyone is able to decipher charts and wouldn't use this nice pattern without seeing it written out.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> Very nice


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who helped those like me who don't do charts - at my age I save whatever learning abilities I still have left for when there is no one to help me.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Love it. This will be my next baby blanket. Thank you.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Like the pattern.
Will try a scarf first and see how it looks.
Thank you.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Love this pattern, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

beautiful thank you


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice pattern indeed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you fgould, for the written instruction.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats a lovely pattern, i have saved it will try it with a garter st boder thanks again for sharing


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

moonriver said:


> I really like this


Same here!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> no yarn overs between the sections in the photo. If the pattern was written out it would not be in English anyway.


How do you know? Do you have the link to it?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you! So if I want to make a baby blanket I would cast on 105 stitches (5 X 21) and repeat the 20 rows for the length however long I want the blanket. I am correct?



fgould said:


> It looks like it's a 21 stitch repeat and the chart shows 20 Rows.
> Row 1 K 21 sts.
> Row 2 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
> Row 3 K 21 sts.
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Thank you! So if I want to make a baby blanket I would cast on 105 stitches (5 X 21) and repeat the 20 rows for the length however long I want the blanket. I am correct?


Plus a nice border. SOunds right to me!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I like this!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice pattern and looks very easy. Thank you.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

simple, yet elegant!
(keeping this on a watched status, because i don't want to forget that i plan on doing this soon!)


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write this out for folks. Not everyone is able to decipher charts and wouldn't use this nice pattern without seeing it written out.


Thank you, I agree. Everybody has a preference. This was kind of you


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I tried to make the pattern wider--having 5 repeats.But on some rows, for example 2, 4, 6, there would be 12 purl stitches in a row because the unit begins and ends with 6 purl stitches. 
Am I misreading or just confused? 
Can someone clear up my puzzlement?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> How do you know? Do you have the link to it?


I looked at it on line, on the .ru address on the picture posted in the first post, and there was no English there that I saw.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

What a lovely pattern. Great for an afghan or a scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Fialka said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :lol: Yes,- '-'means 'purl', ' I 'means 'knit' . That's all !


Guess I don't understand - What accounts for the holes/spaces between the sections if there are no YO's? Thanks.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

fgould said:


> It looks like it's a 21 stitch repeat and the chart shows 20 Rows.
> Row 1 K 21 sts.
> Row 2 P6, K1, P7, K1, P6
> Row 3 K 21 sts.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the patter going to have to try this pattern very pretty


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jinkers said:


> Guess I don't understand - What accounts for the holes/spaces between the sections if there are no YO's? Thanks.


there are no holes/spaces - it is garter stitch


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

chickkie said:


> there are no holes/spaces - it is garter stitch


There are definitely "holes/spaces" between sections in the photo.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

jinkers said:


> There are definitely "holes/spaces" between sections in the photo.


No holes, it is garter stitch between two knit stitches.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

jinkers said:


> There are definitely "holes/spaces" between sections in the photo.


I can see why you think there are holes there but I think that's just the way the garter stitch looks between the stockinette patches.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty stitch thanks for the link.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I wondered that too when I looked at the pattern and trying to figure out the repeats.

June



eveningstar said:


> I tried to make the pattern wider--having 5 repeats.But on some rows, for example 2, 4, 6, there would be 12 purl stitches in a row because the unit begins and ends with 6 purl stitches.
> Am I misreading or just confused?
> Can someone clear up my puzzlement?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice pattern.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

eveningstar said:


> I tried to make the pattern wider--having 5 repeats.But on some rows, for example 2, 4, 6, there would be 12 purl stitches in a row because the unit begins and ends with 6 purl stitches.
> Am I misreading or just confused?
> Can someone clear up my puzzlement?


 I've tried also numerous times and get the same result as you.So I tried starting on the rows that have garter st bars with 1 set of st st between,they look like letter H...it works a bit better,but still a glitch somewhere.Will watch and see if someone else has better luck.Can't seem to read graph well even though crochet ones come easy to me. :wink:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm thinking sofa cushions would look great in this pattern.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have tried this and as some say have the 12 stitches the same when try to make it wider ,
And it don't look like the pattern has anyone worked it out yet ??


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

sorry,not yet.Really like pattern but am still stumped :hunf:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I tried this also and can not figure out the repeats either. I hope someone smarter than me can figure it out. Oh well, it looks nice in the photo.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

A question ! I was taught when reading a Graf right side you knit from right to left and on the wrong side you work the Graf from left to right IS That still the same ? ?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Julie1947 said:


> A question ! I was taught when reading a Graf right side you knit from right to left and on the wrong side you work the Graf from left to right IS That still the same ? ?


No, you read the graph just the way you knit - right to left. Then you turn your work and knit the next row right to lef again. (If you are right-handed) So you read the graph the same way.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am sure that all you have to do is do a garter stitch between the patterns. I tried it and it worked. So start each pattern with a garter stitch (not shown on graph) and be sure to end the row with a garter stitch.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you Chickkie, you are better at knitting than me.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Chickie, thanks from me as well. I was getting very frustrated.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Same I will give that a go, thanks


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Thanks will try again. :lol:


----------



## _Rachael_ (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice pattern.


----------

